# GrubHub Gettin' on my Last Nerve



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

This afternoon I had an offer come through a minute after I had already gone offline. It was marked as missed and effected my acceptance rating. It should not have been able to come through (and when I called support, the guy said the same - it wouldn't have gone through if you were offline. Yeah, well, it did. Fix it). This happened last week as well and it effected my pay (it erased my entire hourly guarantee), and it was never fixed or addressed. WTF is going on? Last week it crapped out my pay, this week it is going to knock me out of pro status and make it impossible - again - to actually get blocks.

I had someone else say log off 10 minutes before my block, but what good is that going to do? It's the same problem, just 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

WildflowerRunner said:


> This afternoon I had an offer come through a minute after I had already gone offline. It was marked as missed and effected my acceptance rating. It should not have been able to come through (and when I called support, the guy said the same - it wouldn't have gone through if you were offline. Yeah, well, it did. Fix it). This happened last week as well and it effected my pay (it erased my entire hourly guarantee), and it was never fixed or addressed. WTF is going on? Last week it crapped out my pay, this week it is going to knock me out of pro status and make it impossible - again - to actually get blocks.
> 
> I had someone else say log off 10 minutes before my block, but what good is that going to do? It's the same problem, just 10 minutes earlier.


GrubHub is my main gig here because they are so busy, but they do some twisted shit. They don't like paying you the contribution. I would not put it past them to do some sneaky shit to deny you the hourly guarantee. They flag driver's accounts for fraud if you don't do enough orders and get too much of a contribution. It's their system though! How can you not take offers that they haven't sent to you to begin with. You're in the zone! They've been doing this a lot lately.

Also their dispatching system can be pretty vindictive. I think the dispatchers send revenge offers. GrubHub really does treat you like an employee. When I reject an offer for "too far away" why do they continue to send me five more orders in a row from either the same area or further away? It's too consistent to be a coincidence. I've been speculating on this for a while now. I don't play that guarantee game with them...my acceptance rate is 60% usually.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Same thing happened to me. 20 minutes after logging out I got a ping.


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

WildflowerRunner said:


> This afternoon I had an offer come through a minute after I had already gone offline. It was marked as missed and effected my acceptance rating. It should not have been able to come through (and when I called support, the guy said the same - it wouldn't have gone through if you were offline. Yeah, well, it did. Fix it). This happened last week as well and it effected my pay (it erased my entire hourly guarantee), and it was never fixed or addressed. WTF is going on? Last week it crapped out my pay, this week it is going to knock me out of pro status and make it impossible - again - to actually get blocks.
> 
> I had someone else say log off 10 minutes before my block, but what good is that going to do? It's the same problem, just 10 minutes earlier.


Happened to me when I worked GH. Just accept it and then call support they remove it and it doesn't affect you.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> GrubHub is my main gig here because they are so busy, but they do some twisted shit. They don't like paying you the contribution. I would not put it past them to do some sneaky shit to deny you the hourly guarantee. They flag driver's accounts for fraud if you don't do enough orders and get too much of a contribution. It's their system though! How can you not take offers that they haven't sent to you to begin with. You're in the zone! They've been doing this a lot lately.
> 
> Also their dispatching system can be pretty vindictive. I think the dispatchers send revenge offers. GrubHub really does treat you like an employee. When I reject an offer for "too far away" why do they continue to send me five more orders in a row from either the same area or further away? It's too consistent to be a coincidence. I've been speculating on this for a while now. I don't play that guarantee game with them...my acceptance rate is 60% usually.


I got flagged for too much contribution, haven't worked for them since. Before they flagged me, they would send me 20 minutes out just to try to get me to decline. Then they would give me all the ghetto locations 15 mils away. Tips count towards your hourly guarantee so they steal tips just like Door Dash. Tips are suppose to be bonuses, not pay compensation.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

The patterns make it obvious that this stuff is programmed in... it seems they flag everyone who gets a contribution... GrubHub needs to get rid of the minimum and tge schedule/blocks


----------

